# What are these plants?



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

The 'tall' curvy light green one, and the 'bushy' one behind it, which is also in the other picture behind the stemed plant.

Sorry the photos arnt too good, the plant is in a tough possy to get a clear photo!

Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think the first one is Creeping jenny and the second one is water wisteria.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one is _Lysimachia nummularia_ (scientific name of creeping jenny). Can you get a closeup of the second?


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

the second doesn't look like a true aquatic.


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

With the creeping jenny, i saw that it needs high light, and i dont have high light. I have 1.2 W/gallon on for 12 hours a day. I know 1.2 W/gallon isnt very high. Maybe thats why most my plants arnt growing!

I tried to get another shot of the 'water wisteria', but its in an awkward place and its pretty small. This is the best i got. I dont reckon its grown in the 2 weeks ive had it. I asked the LFS for a fast growing bushy plant and they gave me this. They told me it was a wisteria. I googled 'water wisteria' (Hygrophila difformis?) and it doesnt look like the plant i have.

Thanks for the quick reponses!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can actually tell a bit better from that photo. Your second plant is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_, aka watersprite. It's an aquatic fern.

Ceratopteris thalictroides


----------



## Alex84 (Oct 7, 2006)

ah good! thanks. thats more like the plant i have. preciate the help!


----------

